# Where to invest 7 figure sum?



## four18 (18 Aug 2012)

I am at the top of my field (medical) house d4 no mortgage, single, 45, male, straight, single child, now left a 7 figure sum (12m). What to do ?


----------



## Marc (18 Aug 2012)

I think you are posting on the wrong site.

This is ask about money - instead of searching for the best financial product you should start by reflecting upon what is really important to YOU and then align the use of the capital to those values.

Maybe start with the question what makes you happy? Modern society concentrates too much on the wrong things like keeping up with the Jones's and not enough on the important things in life.

Marc 
Chartered and Certified Financial Planner


----------



## Billo (18 Aug 2012)

four18 said:


> I am at the top of my field (medical) house d4 no mortgage, single, 45, male, straight, single child, now left a 7 figure sum (12m). What to do ?



Is that not an eight figure sum ?


----------



## rekhib (18 Aug 2012)

Billo said:


> Is that not an eight figure sum ?


 
Lol!


----------



## twofor1 (18 Aug 2012)

four18 said:


> I am at the top of my field (medical) house d4 no mortgage, single, 45, male, straight, single child, now left a 7 figure sum (12m). What to do ?


 

I wouldn’t tell anyone if you do you will lose your medical card and disability allowance.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1264524#post1264524
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=166457

You have achieved quiet a lot in a short time, well done, last month you were a tiler with a mortgage on a modest house;

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=171147


----------



## JohnJay (18 Aug 2012)

four18 said:


> I am at the top of my field (medical) house d4 no mortgage, single, 45, male, straight, single child, now left a 7 figure sum (12m). What to do ?



Marry me?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Aug 2012)

twofor1 said:


> I wouldn’t tell anyone if you do you will lose your medical card and disability allowance.
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1264524#post1264524
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=166457
> ...



Well spotted!


----------



## ontour (18 Aug 2012)

twofor1 said:


> You have achieved quiet a lot in a short time, well done, last month you were a tiler with a mortgage on a modest house;
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=171147



I underestimated Jobsbridge !


----------



## annfield (18 Aug 2012)

this guy should move his post to boards.ie


----------



## JohnJay (18 Aug 2012)

ontour said:


> I underestimated Jobsbridge !



I blame the government. 

There was a time when you had to work as a doctor for 40 years before becoming a consultant, now you just have to tile the bathroom for a high-profile minister.


----------



## mandelbrot (19 Aug 2012)

Ah. The trials & tribulations of Walter Mitty...!!


----------

